# Can you find the buck in this photo?



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

A buddy e-mailed me this, and I thought it was my duty to share. :beer:

[siteimg]5809[/siteimg]

What a buck and doe combination. If you can't see the buck, wait a few minutes and concentrate on the left side of the photo. (The buck scored 184 5/8 Boone & Crockett Points for anyone who cares.)

Ms Bowman, 28, is single, lives in San Antonio and owns the Bowman Ranch; all 8000 acres, located 15 miles east of Carrizo Springs.

Again, the buck is on the left.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh my gawd! PLEASE tell us she doesn't like men!!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Note to self, MOVE TO TEXAS


You say there's a deer in that picture?

:lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have been in love with her since I first saw that picture several years ago...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What does she score? :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

No....but I see one hell of a "rack"!!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

HEY!!! This is a hunting site.

When you say you are posting a pic with a buck in it, please make certain that there is in fact a buck there. Sheesh!

huntin1


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Almost as good as the generator for sale. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That's the only G/O I would hire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> HEY!!! This is a hunting site.
> 
> huntin1


 get your posts in before this topic is locked :lol:

Great pic, now how am I suppose to concentrate. Mise as well go hunting now since I will be worthless all day at work trying to track down the ranch on the internet.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pic. I have a new favorite desktop background now.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have been logged in for 2 hours now and can't find the buck.

My 3 month old son was sitting on my lap when I opened up the topic and I think he went through puberty. His voice is much lower now when he cries.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> I have been logged in for 2 hours now and can't find the buck.
> 
> My 3 month old son was sitting on my lap when I opened up the topic and I think he went through puberty. His voice is much lower now when he cries.


 :laugh: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Again, the buck is on the left.


Her left or my left?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I think we need a camo nighty and a chubby signature on this page not over on the camo page!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where's jiffy to fill in the missing materials when you need him?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry it was NJ simpson that did the nighty and the chubby signature I see now that they wiped it out on the camo page how come? I thought it was very funny.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

ooooooo to be a taxidermist right now......sorry I had to say it


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

DOGDONTHUNT....

But the buck is already mounted!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha...I changed my sig today.

Here ya go...










Is my dad Homer? :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

How could any game warden bust her for not tagging that rack?

"Excuse me ma'am, I do not see that you have tagged your rack. I may need a closer look"


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> How could any game warden bust her for not tagging that rack?
> 
> "Excuse me ma'am, I do not see that you have tagged your rack. I may need a closer look"


priceless :beer:


----------



## eyefinder (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm a newbie to this site..... but very experienced at scoring racks. I don't believe you've scored it right. Bring er' by for a closer more accurate testing.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

win4win said:


> :beer: :beer: :beer:


If that rack only scored #2... I wanna see the winner

Ryan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

R y a n said:


> win4win said:
> 
> 
> > :beer: :beer: :beer:
> ...


Ryan, Are you talking about the one on the right or left?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > win4win said:
> ...


There's more than 2 women in the picture? The sign says #2 Women's division....


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Eyefinder is right...doesn't rack measurement need to be done by hand?

:lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

We are really getting carried away on this one guys :roll:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I like it topic, find this discussion entertaining and something most of us can agree, that is one nice RACK! :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

deacon said:


> I like it topic, find this discussion entertaining and something most of us can agree, that is one nice RACK! :lol:


And no one is complaining she is a non-res. That is refreshing too!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone got a name, Google dosen't turn up anything for "Ms. Bowman"


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is where the picture came from.

I like the "2nd place in the low fence" in the news letter.

http://www.mcleanbowmanranch.com/newsletter.html

It has been our policy in the past to include a brief newsletter along with other information, which may be of interest to our clients. Last years hunting season was another good year, even though we had very little rain fall. We had 9 qualifiers to the Texas Big Game Awards. We harvested 4 bucks scoring between the elite 160 and 185 gross B&C class.

We had several hunters that won jackets at the Los Cazadores deer contest in Pearsall, Texas.
Mclean Bowman took a 12 pointer scoring 185 3/8 gross B&C, with a typical net book score of 171 3/8. He also took 2nd place typical low fence in the Los Cuernos de Tejas deer contest in Carrizo Springs Texas. Bill D`Alanzo took a 13 pointer scoring 178 gross B&C score, Odelle Stelle took a 12 pointer scoring 166 gross B&C score and Ronnie Smothers took a typical 10 pointer scoring 161 4/8 gross B&C score.

We continue to see improvement in the body weights and antler size of our bucks due to our extensive management program. The most important part of our program is the availability of year-round protein feed along with summer and winter food plots. We have also been allowing our superior bucks to attain older ages and breed more does. Our management system puts more pressure on the less than average score bucks which has produced a dramatic increase in the percentage of bucks with 10 or more points. This will allow the average score of bucks to gradually increase over time and we have been seeing increases annually.

We look forward to this years hunting season again due to the good numbers of mature bucks that should carry over from last season. Hopefully Mother Nature will let it rain this year early during March and April to assist in the horn growing process.

We look forward to seeing you this upcoming season,
Mclean Bowman
Landowner


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

OH MY GOD! she is smoking hot plus a hunter, what is better than that!  :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This is hotter than chicks in bikini's layin' across the hood of a '69 Camaro Z-28 convertible !!! :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You said it!

Took me a week of off and on looking to find those.

<Thinks there might be more>

:lol:  :beer:  8)  :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Bump, this ones too good to die. :wink:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

If I got that I'd have to Mount it. :beer: :beer:


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Too funny!


----------

